# Automatically subscribe to threads where you post



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Is there a way to have this as the default? Or do you have to manually subscribe to threads? Often times if I'm posting from my phone, I don't remember to do that, heck for that matter, I forget to do it even from my laptop.


----------



## charlene (Jul 21, 2011)

i don't know how to do it either


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I have this set so that I automatically get an email every time someone posts to a thread I've posted on. To get this, do the following:

Quick Links button -> Edit Options -> Scroll to "Default Thread Subscription Mode" box, select "Instant Email Notification" from the dropdown box -> scroll to the bottom of page and click Save Changes.


----------



## charlene (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Excellent, thanks!


----------

